# My new baby blue's!! Lots of pictures...



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, just thought I'd share my joy with you all!
Tonight I picked up these little beauty's from morning-star! 
They are all around 7 weeks old and totally gorgeous (I'm in love :lol: )

1st my two baby girls Bella and Alice (Yes twilight reference thanks to my daughter who is only 4!), they are lovely and very calm, they don't run away at all! 









And secondly my little boy Edward (Again Twilight!), he is even calmer and was trying to have a snooze inbetween pics!



















And the girls settling in...










I do have a question too... I have introduced my older doe who seems to be attacking the little does, will this settle down if I leave them together?
I have seperated them for the moment as I don't want anyone to get hurt seriously.

Amy


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They look loverly congrats.
As long as your older girl isnt actualy brawing blood i would give them a night or two to sort out who is boss. Some girls likw to put everyone in there place but it normaly all settles by the next day. So put in a few toilet roll tudes and extra hiding spots to breqak the lin of sight that way if it gets a bit too much they can get away fomr each other.


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

No blood has been drawn I just worried about the little ones. She was a bit nippy when she was introduced to her 1st cage mate peanut but the squeeks stopped after a few days. She's just a menopausal old gal now bless her :lol: 
Thanks for the advice. I'll put scratchy back in with the extra toilet roll tubes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A little mousey social engineering tip:

I swap the girls to each other's cage for a half hour or so before I put them together in one tank. They get to smell like one another, and that cuts down on squabbling.


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I sat up until 1am watching them. its seems that when scratchy had groomed one of them she accepted her and let her move instead of cornering her. Little Alice as I call her got bullied quite a bit more than Bella but I've got up this morning and they have squished bedding into a tube and are all asleep together so I guess they have made friends now


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad you like them!

they might bicker for a few days, but generally they shouldn't do much harm.


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

morning-star said:


> Glad you like them!
> 
> they might bicker for a few days, but generally they shouldn't do much harm.


They're all fine today. I've heard no more squeeks and my older girl is enjoying pinning the babies down to groom them.

I sent you a text this morning about your tri-color babies, did u get it?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Amy said:


> morning-star said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like them!
> ...


haha! thats cute.

no sorry didn't get no text. :/


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

Stupid network problems, I've just re-sent the text. It was just about reserving one of the babies for me.  x


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Amy said:


> Stupid network problems, I've just re-sent the text. It was just about reserving one of the babies for me.  x


that's fine, I'll let you know when they are born and how they grow etc, and send photos so you can pick which one you want. 

Also if you pair up tri x blue you'll only get blacks (that wont carry tri). tri-colour is a nice complex gene where its not easy to make from scratch)


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

I did a bit of research last night and figured I'd get black mice, I may have to have a tri buck from u too to carry the gene through. They are such pretty colors. I think the blue and tri's are going to be my special's, I want to try and darker the blue slightly and erase the pink bands in the tail. I'm not aiming for show quality just healthy happy mice .

Thank you Heather will be looking forward to hearing of the new arrival's x


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't breed any with the pink tail tips yet they keep coming up in the litters, XD but it means your ones will produce all dark tails as well.

I am trying to darken the blues as well, but its been tricky as they randomly throw up all shades.

best bet is to keep putting the blues to a black carrying blue and it should darken up the colour.

I'm trying to breed blue tri-colours at some point. other people with the line of tri-colours I have, have had blue tri-colours pop up to of know-where so I;m hoping i'll get lucky.


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I've been doing a bit of research into mousey genetic's and it come up black to blue to darken.

So I am I right in saying, if I either breed one of the black offspring back to my blue buck, I should get some darker shades of blue in that next litter? Or could I breed a black buck to a blue sibling to produce the same result? This obviously depends on what colors come out in my litter when I breed the babies at an appropriate age.

*edit*

I was hoping for some blue tri-colors, they look so nice! If your tri's carry blue I'm likely to get a few pop up at some point then


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You've got teh right idea, basically, but the pink bands often indicate that they have hidden carry a marking gene, which is necessary in order to produced tricolors. Once you mix the Spl into a line, it's hard to srot out, so you may want to keep the two lines seperate and keep careful records of which was bred with which. It can be fun, on the other hand, just seeing what pops up in mixed lines.

c^h is a good one for blue tricolors, and it can yield pretty red eyes and sometime odd eyes as well. I'm trying using American (A^vy) brindle with the assorted c dilutions; I think that is a good combo for tricolors in general, and the results are quite interesting.


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

I will be keeping the two lines seperate definitely until I have a better understanding of the genetics. 
I'm researching the genetics behind the blue mice at the moment, and writing as much down as I can. It will be interesting to see what I get from those litters. I'm hoping for a satin to pop up somewhere.

I've looked into the genetics of the tri-colours and they are sending my eyes crossed but I suppose I have a while to get it into my head before the babies are ready to breed anyway.

At the min I'm trying to convince my husband to convert our cupboard under the stairs into a small mouse room so I can set up some timed lights but so far he has avoided the issue! I've not even started breeding yet and already I'm addicted to mice :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the blue line keeps poping up satins so you may be luckly!
took me about 1 1/2 years to be able to make a blue satin though T_T


----------



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed I'll get one too  
I had a look at what those c^h genes can do, they do look interesting! I'm yet to look at the A^vy but I'm getting there slowly! 
I'm hoping it will all just click with the genes, I can see how it works with the dilution of colours like blue that's in my head now I think.
a/a d/d for the blues is that right? I know the black and yellow dilute to make the blue, but I'm not quite sure (if you were to start a new line from scratch) what mice you would need to produce the blue again (I know you would need a blck one). I'm not planning on doing this I just would like to figure out how this colour was produced


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sooooooo Cutteeee


----------

